# First Horse Show, Success



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm having first show nerves myself haha


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats ^^


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Megellanic (Nov 14, 2012)

So great!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Good for you, especially keeping the center line straight. :loveshower:That is harder than it sounds. I often have trouble with that.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You hooked now, excellent!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well done!


----------

